# entertain me with your inverts!



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all! I am very bored at the moment and would like to know your favourite pets and see a picture of them too. 
I would prefer to see a plethora of bugs but I know it will largely be tarantulas with the odd scorp. :lol2:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

There ya go then, something not so common but easily obtained. My female Damon Diadema


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

HowseR21 said:


> There ya go then, something not so common but easily obtained. My female Damon Diadema
> 
> image


it looks dead... :gasp:


everyones seen my spiders a million times and I don't have anything else :lol2:


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Aww thats class. What are they like to keep? Do you see much behaviour from them as from what i seen on TV they live in pitch darkness ? Cool beasty tho


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

ginger splodge










:flrt:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

jadeyydoe said:


> it looks dead... :gasp:
> 
> 
> everyones seen my spiders a million times and I don't have anything else :lol2:


It doesn't look dead :lol2: 

What about my Male:


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

HowseR21 said:


> There ya go then, something not so common but easily obtained. My female Damon Diadema
> 
> image


They look so cool  what are they like as pets?


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

HowseR21 said:


> It doesn't look dead :lol2:
> 
> What about my Male:
> 
> image


it does!
it kind of looks like a smooshed, burnt moth!


.... I want one!


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Keano said:


> Aww thats class. What are they like to keep? Do you see much behaviour from them as from what i seen on TV they live in pitch darkness ? Cool beasty tho


Easy to keep, fantastic inverts in my opinion. I keep my male and female together, they're a communal species. Never aggressive and one of the coolest hunters I've ever seen. Similiar to a mantis in the way that it just grabs it's prey and there's no chance of it getting away : victory:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

jadeyydoe said:


> it does!
> it kind of looks like a smooshed, burnt moth!
> 
> 
> .... I want one!


Bloody hell! What sort of moths live near you! :lol2:

I can assure you it's very much alive  I reccomend keeping one, they're amazing


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

HowseR21 said:


> Easy to keep, fantastic inverts in my opinion. I keep my male and female together, they're a communal species. Never aggressive and one of the coolest hunters I've ever seen. Similiar to a mantis in the way that it just grabs it's prey and there's no chance of it getting away : victory:


So you would recommend getting a pair?


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

Do they have names?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Payne said:


> So you would recommend getting a pair?


I can currently get those for £10 for four at the moment. Young ones though


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

ImBatman said:


> I can currently get those for £10 for four at the moment. Young ones though


Wow that is cheap! do they require much space?


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

You don't have to get a pair but I would  Well they're Damon Diademas so I got really creative with the names....... Damon and Diana :lol2:


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Pure genius! :lol2:


----------



## jadeyydoe (Apr 27, 2009)

HowseR21 said:


> Bloody hell! What sort of moths live near you! :lol2:
> 
> I can assure you it's very much alive  I reccomend keeping one, they're amazing


devil moths :devil:
seriously they sneak up on me when I least expect it and attack me


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

ImBatman said:


> I can currently get those for £10 for four at the moment. Young ones though


Pm me where you're getting those from? I'd love some scorplings


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

Email [email protected]

These called Mike. I've mailed him and told him to expect a few replies. He will probably send 1st class too which will keep the price down. 

Also I'm not sure about space. I've only kept an adult and that was in a sweetie jar. I believe they can be kept communally?


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

ImBatman said:


> Email [email protected]
> 
> These called Mike. I've mailed him and told him to expect a few replies. He will probably send 1st class too which will keep the price down.
> 
> Also I'm not sure about space. I've only kept an adult and that was in a sweetie jar. I believe they can be kept communally?


Awesome mate cheers, they Damon Diadema? 

Yeah they're fine kept communally


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2013)

HowseR21 said:


> Awesome mate cheers, they Damon Diadema?
> 
> Yeah they're fine kept communally


Just checked and yes they are. 

Also "he's" called Mike. Not these! Bloody apple products changing what I say....

I believe he had quite a few but he's prone to trading things off too. So get in there quick!


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Damn 3 pages in 40 mins is more than I expected but I would have prefered a little more variety than a tail-less whip scorpion


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

ImBatman said:


> Just checked and yes they are.
> 
> Also "he's" called Mike. Not these! Bloody apple products changing what I say....
> 
> I believe he had quite a few but he's prone to trading things off too. So get in there quick!


Well I've emailed him, waiting on a response 

Tailless whip scorpions are awesome Payne


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

HowseR21 said:


> Well I've emailed him, waiting on a response
> 
> Tailless whip scorpions are awesome Payne


Yeah I know but with all the comments I've seen of people tired of reading only about T's, I thought they'd be dying to post some cool inverts :2wallbang:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

my poor overshadowed ginger splodge


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought that your ginger splodge was beautiful!


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Ur ginger splodge is mint


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Leaf Insects (Phyllium sp.) 












Emperor Scorpions (P.Imperator)











Giant African black millipedes (A.Gigas)











A little more variety just for you Payne


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

HowseR21 said:


> Leaf Insects (Phyllium sp.)
> 
> image
> 
> ...


You know just how to make me happy! :thumb:


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

However I must say that you have converted me to the way of the tailless whip scoprion! I will get one when I've got some cash to spend


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Payne said:


> You know just how to make me happy! :thumb:


Hahaha! I love my inverts... the rest are all T's so I won't bore you with them


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

ImBatman said:


> Bloody apple products changing what I say....


Just be EXTREMELY careful you read apple products T's and C's before clicking that you agree....


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

HowseR21 said:


> Leaf Insects (Phyllium sp.)
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Those leaf insects are quality! Are they mantids or something else? Educate me!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmm. It's difficult to get pics uploaded from this thing and they look crap. But here's one of my Sicarius terrosus. They're a little bigger now.


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Them leaf insects are a mint colour.  i had stick insects when i was a littleun at school class.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

knew i still had them somewhere!

my sadly departed giant african millipede





had some of these as well, but cant get the picture links to work, so stole these as lets face it they all look alike










disclaimer: thats not me


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

I love your disclaimer lol


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

I might be wrong buy that resembles the spider from the youtube vid - "The spider who couldn't hide"


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Payne said:


> However I must say that you have converted me to the way of the tailless whip scoprion! I will get one when I've got some cash to spend


Goood!!! Everyone should keep tailless whips  




Adam B Jones said:


> Those leaf insects are quality! Are they mantids or something else? Educate me!



Thankyou, nah they're a variety of stick insect. Phyllium Giganteum or something similiar. Was a while ago when I got those. You can get the ova cheap as chips nowadays  They feed on bramble 



Keano said:


> Them leaf insects are a mint colour.  i had stick insects when i was a littleun at school class.


They're such a simple and often overlooked invert. As soon as people get P.Metallicas and big bad scorpions they forget about the things that first attracted us to inverts back at school. Stick insects are amazing little things. I love having a big collection and as they say variety is the spice of life :mf_dribble:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Also I've just taken a shot my my adult female P. chordatus. She's slightly sexy and often on show unlike most of my other bits.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

miss_ferret said:


> knew i still had them somewhere!
> 
> my sadly departed giant african millipede
> 
> ...



Love your stick :mf_dribble: I had some eggs of them before but unfortunately they didn't hatch out


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

HowseR21 said:


> They're such a simple and often overlooked invert. As soon as people get P.Metallicas and big bad scorpions they forget about the things that first attracted us to inverts back at school. Stick insects are amazing little things. I love having a big collection and as they say variety is the spice of life :mf_dribble:


Ya hit the nail on the head there like. I was obsessed with mine i really couldnt tell you what type they where just i had about 5 and then they had little ones.  they where class. Use to just go to bramble bush and that was it lol. I think if i where to have another invert apart from a t or scorp would have to be a praying mantis of some sort .. have loved them since i was a wippasnappa like


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Keano said:


> Ya hit the nail on the head there like. I was obsessed with mine i really couldnt tell you what type they where just i had about 5 and then they had little ones.  they where class. Use to just go to bramble bush and that was it lol. I think if i where to have another invert apart from a t or scorp would have to be a praying mantis of some sort .. have loved them since i was a wippasnappa like


In my opinion the ghost mantis and devils flower look the best


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Right I've stopped playing Batman Arkham Origins just to come on here and upload some pics from my PC.... These are things I've had recently and either still have or got rid of when I had a mass clear out.

Macrothele gigas AF









P. regalis AF










P. murinus AF RCF


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

My favourite T, the OBT! And how did you manage a snap of your pet hole? haha


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

And more... 

C. ritea AF....










(supposedly..) T. pruriens with MM 










AF L. laeta


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Payne said:


> In my opinion the ghost mantis and devils flower look the best


Wow both of them expecially the devil flower look unreal.  any 1 keep them by ne chance? Got any pictures to put up :mf_dribble:


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Um correct me if I'm wrong but can't the recluse spider give a fatal bite?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

GBB trying to have sexy times with a one palp wonder..










Apparent H. gigas AF 










L. fallax AF


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

M. robustum 










A bruennichi










C marshalli AF










Avic sp not liking my potting up skills










That's all for now! Batman calls..


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

I used to keep congo greens and dead leaf mantis. Oooh and Indian flower mantis  They were all awesome, I had 17 at one point, used to feed them all on my lunch hours. Never again! trying to catch fruit flies for each mantis was a nightmare!! Even worse when they started tackling green bottles :bash:

EDIT: That is my 1,000TH post!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Payne said:


> Um correct me if I'm wrong but can't the recluse spider give a fatal bite?


It's a damaging bite but very rarely fatal. The bite is necrotic so it eats flesh which will cause massive skin lesions that will probably need skin grafts.


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

HowseR21 said:


> That is my 1,000TH post!!


 Uhh mah gurd! 1000th post, wooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

ImBatman said:


> It's a damaging bite but very rarely fatal. The bite is necrotic so it eats flesh which will cause massive skin lesions that will probably need skin grafts.


Oh dear lord that sounds nasty. I can't believe you would tackle such a spider :gasp:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Payne said:


> Uhh mah gurd! 1000th post, wooooooooooooooo!


Well I got excited anyway... been on this forum a long time but only become active the last several months :2thumb:


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Some day it will be my turn for the 1000th...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Payne said:


> Oh dear lord that sounds nasty. I can't believe you would tackle such a spider :gasp:


That's the thing, you don't tackle them! Just leave them alone and only move when necessary and you won't have a problem. You have to be vigilante all the time as it's not something you want to turn up in your bed... But these are as the name suggest very reclusive and very reluctant to bite. They aren't overly quick and will tend to run and hide given the chance. Bites are often accidents where people have lied on them or grab them by mistake and put pressure on them.


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

ImBatman said:


> That's the thing, you don't tackle them! Just leave them alone and only move when necessary and you won't have a problem. You have to be vigilante all the time as it's not something you want to turn up in your bed... But these are as the name suggest very reclusive and very reluctant to bite. They aren't overly quick and will tend to run and hide given the chance. Bites are often accidents where people have lied on them or grab them by mistake and put pressure on them.


Yeah I suppose, same goes for most spiders. Boils down to common sense in the end.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Payne said:


> Yeah I suppose, same goes for most spiders. Boils down to common sense in the end.


And respect! Don't forget respect  I saw a kid with an OBT on his face yesterday.... a juvenile OBT I should add but still. He's gonna find out the hard way one of these days......... :whistling2:


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

HowseR21 said:


> And respect! Don't forget respect  I saw a kid with an OBT on his face yesterday.... a juvenile OBT I should add but still. He's gonna find out the hard way one of these days......... :whistling2:


Only in my nightmares shall I imagine such pain inflicted onto the face!


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Thts the way i look at any type of any pet give it the repect it deserves or learn the hard way..


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm off for some much needed sleep, g'night guys!


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Payne said:


> Only in my nightmares shall I imagine such pain inflicted onto the face!


Hahahah well you gotta learn someday I suppose. He was very arrogant though. Kept telling us to but out when we advised him against handling it. He can risk it on the hand if he really really wants to. I just thought posting a picture of one on his face was gonna set a bad example for those just getting into the hobby :bash:


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

If anyone has any beetles I would be interested to see them!


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

HowseR21 said:


> You don't have to get a pair but I would  Well they're Damon Diademas so I got really creative with the names....... Damon and Diana :lol2:


Could I trouble you for a set up pic with dimensions? Just so I get the rough idea of what to house them in :2thumb:


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

yeah, i would like to see there set up like.


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

does any 1 keep any fliying inverts?


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

I'd like to see that too, we'll probably get some more posts later on when people have time.


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Her are the only inverts I have at the moment

Sunny stick insect (sungaya Inexpectata)










Rusty Millipedes










Tiger hissing cockroaches










Deaths head cockroaches










Madagascan hissing cockroaches


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Interesting collection


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

doesn't anyone have some cool inverts to share? :'(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Payne said:


> If anyone has any beetles I would be interested to see them!


i hope to have flower beetles soon. at the moment i have angry jabba the hut larvae.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2013)

Payne said:


> doesn't anyone have some cool inverts to share? :'(
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're harder to please than a woman!


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

True spiders are interesting inverts to keep, here are a few off mine








































































And some pictures other inverts I keep,


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

:2thumb:








Lots of inverts


----------



## eoj89 (Jun 20, 2013)

ImBatman said:


> image
> 
> That's all for now! Batman calls..


dude, don't freak out, but there's a big ass spider in your shower man :gasp:


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Dude nice collection you've got there  thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

Oski1 said:


> True spiders are interesting inverts to keep, here are a few off mine
> image
> image
> image
> ...


What are the bottom one? Looks awesome never seen one before!


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Sjames said:


> What are the bottom one? Looks awesome never seen one before!


Orchid mantis


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

Payne said:


> Orchid mantis


Sounds pretty standard how did I not know! My mantis died last week such a awesome character!


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Sjames said:


> Sounds pretty standard how did I not know! My mantis died last week such a awesome character!


Aww, sad to hear  got a picture you'd like to share?


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

Payne said:


> Aww, sad to hear  got a picture you'd like to share?


Only when he was young lots all my photos when I got a new phone.


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

miss_ferret said:


> i hope to have flower beetles soon. at the moment i have angry jabba the hut larvae.


Haha, you always make me laugh


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

ImBatman said:


> You're harder to please than a woman!


haha that made me laughhhhh.. class 


Oski1 said:


> True spiders are interesting inverts to keep, here are a few off mine
> image
> image
> image
> ...


that is one f**king unreal collection that.:notworthy::mf_dribble: class man.  but still no flying inverts guys no1 have any?
:2thumb:


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

What do you call the green leaf stick insect things? I learned that they were stick insects yesterday, but not sure what kind they are? I like the orchid mantis/mantids - is mantis/mantids single/plural?


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Adam B Jones said:


> What do you call the green leaf stick insect things? I learned that they were stick insects yesterday, but not sure what kind they are? I like the orchid mantis/mantids - is mantis/mantids single/plural?


They are called Phyllium philippinicum.


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Would love to see some beetles and flying inverts


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Adam B Jones said:


> What do you call the green leaf stick insect things? I learned that they were stick insects yesterday, but not sure what kind they are? I like the orchid mantis/mantids - is mantis/mantids single/plural?


I'm not sure about singular and plural to be honest. I've always said "I have to feed my mantis" or "I have to feed my mantids" no ones corrected me as of yet (waits for someone to correct me now) :lol2:


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Adam B Jones said:


> What do you call the green leaf stick insect things? I learned that they were stick insects yesterday, but not sure what kind they are? I like the orchid mantis/mantids - is mantis/mantids single/plural?


They are sub adult phyllium giganteum


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Oski1 said:


> imageimageimageimage:2thumb:
> imageimageimage
> Lots of inverts


What is that orange and black centi/millipede and the black scorpion?


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

Bored Colin??


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

He's playing GTA I bet. probably just robbed a fat chick just for fun :lol2:


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

HowseR21 said:


> He's playing GTA I bet. probably just robbed a fat chick just for fun :lol2:


not suprised, its great! gta was on at the time as well:lol2:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hahahaha how did I know it was GTA : victory: Awesome game, just goes to show it's not just humans that like a bit of gaming


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

HowseR21 said:


> Hahahaha how did I know it was GTA : victory: Awesome game, just goes to show it's not just humans that like a bit of gaming


Hey buddy could you tell me about your D. diadema setup and dismensions?


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Payne said:


> Hey buddy could you tell me about your D. diadema setup and dismensions?


Yeah sure;

Housing - I've currently got them in separate Exo Terra Nanos though I plan to move them into their new 30x30x45 shortly. I only separated them initially because they were both moulting around the same time and thought it's best to be safe than sorry.

Substrate - I use coir, it's cheap and easy plus hold humidity well It doesn't need to be a lot because they don't really use the ground and they certainly don't burrow.

Decor - A good piece of cork bark which I've balanced up against the background at a 45 degree angle to give them something to moult off and feel secure on. They will spend 99% of their time on this.

Watering/Misting - I don't use waterbowls with these guys because I've never seen them use it. I mist the tank twice a week to keep the humidity up. The water droplets on the glass give them an opportunity to drink.

Feeding is crickets, locusts, roaches. Whatever I've got avaliable at the time, they're not fussy.

Heating - I keep them on top of my bearded dragons viv which gives them a nice amount of heat. I used to keep them on my bedside table with no heat. As long as your room doesn't drop below 18/19 degrees then they can survive fine.

Did I miss anything :lol2:


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

HowseR21 said:


> Yeah sure;
> 
> Housing - I've currently got them in separate Exo Terra Nanos though I plan to move them into their new 30x30x45 shortly. I only separated them initially because they were both moulting around the same time and thought it's best to be safe than sorry.
> 
> ...


Perfect! :2thumb: thanks a million for that


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Payne said:


> Perfect! :2thumb: thanks a million for that


No worries  If you're getting some then I wanna see pics. Can never have enough whip scorpions


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

HowseR21 said:


> No worries  If you're getting some then I wanna see pics. Can never have enough whip scorpions


You can count on me grabbing a few snaps  I'll perhaps get some of my P. murinus soon too


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

When I get a D. diadema I'll pick up one of these for housing, ideal dimensions with lock down lid and great ventilation! - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Praying-Mantis-Stick-Insect-Arboreal-Reptile-Cage-Tank-Enclosure-TALL-/400571472773?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item5d43eb9b85


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

Couple of pics from facebook.

Not very interesting to most but have some snails. :lol:




























Coenobita violascens:



















Ancient pics:

Giant cave roach that had just shed to adult:









Velvet mites:


















Olive milli:









Phasmid porn :whistling2:









Domino beetle. Such evil lil cricket pulpers. :flrt:









All my fruit beetle pics and about 300 others seem to have vanished.


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Cool underwater snap


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Payne said:


> You can count on me grabbing a few snaps  I'll perhaps get some of my P. murinus soon too


Awesome! Yeah pokies make great photo subjects. Except my Metallicas. They just hide all day every day 



Payne said:


> When I get a D. diadema I'll pick up one of these for housing, ideal dimensions with lock down lid and great ventilation! - Praying Mantis,Stick Insect,Arboreal Reptile,Cage,Tank,Enclosure TALL | eBay


I like the idea of them, but that guy is a rip off. You could make that yourself and save some money


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

MustLoveSnails said:


> Couple of pics from facebook.
> 
> Not very interesting to most but have some snails. :lol:
> image
> ...



What are those velvet mites like to keep. Part of me thinks eh? A mite as a pet! And the other part of me goes yeah, they're funky!


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

HowseR21 said:


> I like the idea of them, but that guy is a rip off. You could make that yourself and save some money


I'm not much of a DIY guy lol, currently setting up my 2ft wooden viv for my royal and I am questioning every move I make, triple checking everything, panicking that I'll :censor: it up haha :blush:


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

MustLoveSnails said:


> All my fruit beetle pics and about 300 others seem to have vanished.


OMG! :gasp: I've been dying for someone to share something like that :lol2:


----------



## MustLoveSnails (Aug 2, 2009)

HowseR21 said:


> What are those velvet mites like to keep. Part of me thinks eh? A mite as a pet! And the other part of me goes yeah, they're funky!


 They are quite big, about the size of a 5p? I had them a few years back and did seem to get young.... but that was when the adults started dying and the babies ate them as far as we could tell. I know some people on BN had identical looking mini me mites appear at the same time but never saw if they made it to adult or not. They feed on other bugs and it was a bit experimental, the theory was the babies need to have host bugs to live on so providing that would work but apparently they rejected my options for their parents. :/

They are lovely though, kinda fuzzy like a pipecleaner. :flrt:



Payne said:


> OMG! :gasp: I've been dying for someone to share something like that :lol2:


I'll hunt for them tomorrow, its on one of my memory sticks just not sure which. Had these 7 years ago now, narrows it down a bit. :lol2:

They are lovely so for now google shall cover my rear:


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

haha cheers for that


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

I need more Inverts...

Emperor Scorps


Sphodromantis Lineola


bit of mantis porn.... :whistling2:


H. Petersii


"Come at me bro"


Black Beauty stick insects
These have wings? :whistling2:


Rhino Beetle grub


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Dark Valentino said:


> I need more Inverts...
> 
> Emperor Scorps
> [URL=http://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag155/DarkMantis90/IMG_20131030_232902_zps07b5e5a6.jpg]image[/URL]
> ...


Great pictures! :2thumb: Thanks for sharing


----------



## Darknomad (Sep 11, 2013)

Oski1 said:


> imageimageimageimage:2thumb:
> imageimageimage
> Lots of inverts


did i spot a hardwickei in your collection .....im keeping my ear to the ground but i have not located one yet well one with a sensible price tag also


----------



## tropicaljoey (Feb 27, 2013)

HowseR21 said:


> Hahahaha how did I know it was GTA : victory: Awesome game, just goes to show it's not just humans that like a bit of gaming


because its the best game ever made! think he was enjoying it anyway:no1:


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

does anyone here keep a ghost mantis, if so could you put a setup pic for me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Got a few bad snaps of my OBT sling -


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Payne said:


> What is that orange and black centi/millipede and the black scorpion?





Darknomad said:


> did i spot a hardwickei in your collection .....im keeping my ear to the ground but i have not located one yet well one with a sensible price tag also


Yes its a "Scolopendra Hardwickei" (Indian Tiger Centipede) they are very rare to get now, and if you do see one for sale, A 4" plus one will be £100+ easily due to them not coming up often there was one for sale a a few months back for £150 it sold straight away, mine has been sold on to a member on this board, I kind of wish I kept it now,One of the most interesting inverts I have ever had but I did not trust it as it was constantly trying to escape


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Here we go a better snap  - [URL="[/URL]


----------



## Darknomad (Sep 11, 2013)

Oski1 said:


> Yes its a "Scolopendra Hardwickei" (Indian Tiger Centipede) they are very rare to get now, and if you do see one for sale, A 4" plus one will be £100+ easily due to them not coming up often there was one for sale a a few months back for £150 it sold straight away, mine has been sold on to a member on this board, I kind of wish I kept it now,One of the most interesting inverts I have ever had but I did not trust it as it was constantly trying to escape


apart from slings [o.b.t horned baboon, and salmon pink]
and a not s slingy ockerti who seems very antisocial.
oh and some assassin bugs i have two centipedes atm my S Dehaani is fairly active ish not eating much atm but moves a bit when lights are out and a small S alternaans that hides. does nothing else but hide i might as well have a pot of coconut fibre. i will still keep an ear open for a hardwickei. gigantea and galapagos or how its spelt lol. oh and viridicornis one can only wish lol hoping some of the german hobbyists would have some pedelings of some type for sale


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

i have two centipedes atm my S Dehaani is fairly active ish not eating much atm but moves a bit when lights are out and a small S alternaans that hides. does nothing else but hide i might as well have a pot of coconut fibre. i will still keep an ear open for a hardwickei. gigantea and galapagos or how its spelt lol. oh and viridicornis one can only wish lol hoping some of the german hobbyists would have some pedelings of some type for sale[/QUOTE]

"Polyped" in Germany usually have some nice pedes, and "The spider shop" and "BugzuK" in the Uk are worth looking if your after more.


----------



## Darknomad (Sep 11, 2013)

I always check the online shops in uk I will look into polyped ty for that sugestion


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

what is the best place to get a mantis from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Payne said:


> what is the best place to get a mantis from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sign up to Uk Mantis forum , as there are always loads for sale on there, 
Bugz uk always has a nice selection too
and Metamorphosis too Ive used both loads of times and both are good to buy from,


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

My OBT sling in it's new home  -


----------



## Payne (Sep 8, 2013)

Surely more people have some cool inverts. they'd like to share? :hmm:


----------



## Darknomad (Sep 11, 2013)

no pics but entertaining. my dehaani is a very fast sonofaninsect

launch out of its tank using my super long tweezers as a ladder and leapt onto the floor and shot behind the bed. spent a good hour slowly moving things one by one to get it out again.
and it was still going like a possessed demonic chipolata .
had to use said tweezers to get a good grip and stick her back in the tank.
wrapped itslef around is hide/bark and proceeded to[far as i could tell] glower at me.i have no idea why today it is in a stroppy mood. but ive discovered whenever something escapes i swear loudly and that just gets worse the more i cant get them back in the tank:whistling2:


----------



## DrummyGooders (Aug 18, 2013)

HowseR21 said:


> I'm not sure about singular and plural to be honest. I've always said "I have to feed my mantis" or "I have to feed my mantids" no ones corrected me as of yet (waits for someone to correct me now) :lol2:


Was reading a website and came across this and i remembered you guys asking about it...

The Praying Mantis - Keeping Praying Mantids as Pets

"Mantid Terminology: the term mantid and mantis are often used interchangeably. Technically, the term mantid is the correct way to refer to all mantids, or members of the (sub)order "Mantodea." The term Mantis is technically limited to members of the genus "Mantis" within this large family. The term praying mantis may have originally referred to a specific species, (Mantis religiosa, the European mantis) but now the terms praying mantid (and praying mantis) are used widely to refer to any of the large family of mantids. The "praying" descriptor arose from the way the that mantids hold their grasping front legs, as if in prayer"


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Very good thread, interesting inverts!


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Some of mine. The jumping spider at the bottom has died but I really like the picture.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Some of mine. The jumping spider at the bottom has died but I really like the picture.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Where did you get the jumping spider from?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Always said:


> Where did you get the jumping spider from?


It was a freebie off Paul who own Exopet. He usually has a few true spiders in.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> It was a freebie off Paul who own Exopet. He usually has a few true spiders in.


Thanks. I PM'd him about available true's.


----------



## Madseyden (Sep 17, 2008)

My fave sticky, Thai. She is 8 months old and a good layer.






Here is a spiny sticky shedding:


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll upload some pics in a few days, if I can get some decent shots though.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

My Idolomantis diabolica. i would also post a picture of my Dynastes hercules but it would be just a tub of dirt.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Always said:


> My Idolomantis diabolica. i would also post a picture of my Dynastes hercules but it would but just a tub of dirt.
> 
> [URL=http://i1291.photobucket.com/albums/b553/AlwaysAnimals/IMG_2515_zpsdc48d97d.jpg]image[/URL]


 Now these are the king and Queens of the mantid world to me. Wanted one for ages but I'm terrified I wouldn't be able to care for one properly.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

You know what? I managed to get a shot of it. Behold!


----------



## Madseyden (Sep 17, 2008)

The Devil Flower mantis is on my hit list for next year. Such a beauty! Not too sure about Beetles though.


----------



## Always (Sep 25, 2014)

My T. apophysis



My L. parahybana



My P. regius


----------

